# Gumby



## PinkPamster (Mar 14, 2012)

Any ideas on how to make a 5' tall Gumby and make him look rubbery?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Pam! Welcome to the forums. Unfortunately I don't think you're going to get too much response in a blog post - I don't think blogs posts get much attention on the site. I'd start a new thread in the Halloween Props section or the Costume section and ask the same question. 

My sister made an awesome Gumby costume for her boyfriend when she was in her early 20s but they never got a chance to use it. She made it out of upholstery foam I think. I actually wore it the following year and it was hotter than heck and it tore quite easily. But it looked like the Gumby costume Eddie Murphy used to wear on his Saturday Night Live bits. 

If you're talking about a prop and you really want it to look like rubber, I know there's that truck lining spray and I think it comes in colours, although not likely that one. But if you post a thread with a little more info I'm sure people will have some suggestions.


----------

